# Cutting Cycle Synergy~the secret weapon



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] Cutting Cycle Synergy[/FONT]* _by heavyiron_

 For years bodybuilders have experimented with various compounds while in their cutting phases to find the ultimate AAS stack to assist in cutting body fat while preserving lean body mass. Almost any steroid may be used to cut with as long as nutrition, training and recovery are properly in place but as contest time approaches most bodybuilders want a hard, defined and dry look. This is a time when various low or non aromatizing anabolic steroids are employed.

*The Secret Weapon*

 Certain anabolic steroids work synergistically with one another and years ago a particular stack started being used often by bodybuilders around the world. At first it was called “The Secret Weapon”. This stack is a powerful combination of anabolic steroids that can elicit a hard, dry grainy look. It preserves muscle mass even during extreme dieting. In fact, many users report gaining lean body mass while dieting on this powerful cocktail of anabolic steroids.

*Cut Mix*

 The secret weapon is no longer a secret. Once this combination of steroids started gaining popularity the manufacturers of steroid products immediately started producing these steroids together in a blend. Most users who administer these blends are amazed at just how effective they are. Today The Secret Weapon is more commonly referred to as Cut Mix.

 Cut Mix is a blend of 3 anabolic hormones. Each ml typically contains the following active ingredients: Drostanolone Propionate - 50 mg/ml, Testosterone Propionate - 50 mg/ml, Trenbolone Acetate - 50 mg/ml. Therefore 1ml Cut Mix _daily_ equals 350mg Masteron, 350mg Testosterone Propionate and 350mg Trenbolone Acetate _weekly._

 One of the challenges with using a pre measured blend is you are locked into certain ratios. The above mix is a 1 to 1 to 1 ratio which may be problematic if you want to keep one compound lower or higher than another. For example, many guys like to run Testosterone at higher or lower doses in relationship to their Trenbolone dose. This is especially true towards the end of prep when the Testosterone dose may be dropped very low or altogether while the Trenbolone dose is kept higher. Therefore I personally like having all compounds in a separate vial so I can create whatever ratio I want depending on the period of the cycle I’m in.







 *Masteron* (drostanolone propionate) is a moderately anabolic steroid that promotes increases in hardness, lean body mass and strength which has a positive effect on the potential for fat loss. Masteron does not possess any estrogenic activity and therefore water retention is highly unlikely. In fact, Masteron is often described as _anti_-estrogenic. This DHT derivative actually competes with other aromatizable substrates for binding to the aromatase enzyme. Masteron is not only a moderate anabolic but also a mild anti-estrogen which is very useful when stacking with low doses of other aromatizing steroids such as Testosterone.

*Testosterone Propionate * is a powerful mass building drug that is able to rapidly add gains in muscle size and strength. It’s the only aromatizing steroid in this stack but at reasonable doses aromatization is moderate. I'm convinced there's almost no other traditional injectable stack that's as potent and versatile as Testosterone and Trenbolone. It's a simple stack with enormous potential to harden muscle, promote fat loss and add raw strength. The addition of Masteron adds even more to this synergy as it acts as an anti-estrogen to control aromatization of Testosterone. If Testosterone doses are higher an Aromatase Inhibitor may be needed.

*Trenbolone Acetate* is at least 3 times more anabolic and androgenic than Testosterone or Nandrolone. Trenbolone binds to androgen receptors (ARs) with approximately three times the affinity of testosterone and has been shown to augment skeletal muscle mass and bone growth and reduce adiposity! Tren is one potent weapon in the bodybuilder’s arsenal. Trenbolone is a non-estrogenic steroid so water retention is highly unlikely. Stacking with complimentary steroids such as Testosterone maximizes Trenbolones potential and also reduces side effects such as loss of libido. 

 In addition to the Cut Mix several other medications are typically employed to further optimize the cutting cycle. The first compound is Winstrol tabs or an injectable preperation.

*Stanozolo**l* has an anabolic rating of 320 and an androgenic rating of 30 making it an excellent steroid for promoting muscle growth with zero water retention. Stanozolol cannot aromatize into estrogen so estrogenic side effects like water retention are not a factor. Winstrol is excellent for dieting bodybuilders and is best employed near the end of a cutting cycle to keep the user anabolic but give a dry shredded appearance. Winstrol significantly lowers SHBG even at very low doses in a matter of a few days. This is significant because that equates to more free testosterone. Winstrol stacked with testosterone means more testosterone stays free or active. Some users report increased sex drive when stacking Winstrol with testosterone. Basically Winstrol makes your testosterone work better and it can raise libido.

*Oxandrolone* is derived from DHT. It has a very strong separation of anabolic (about 525) and androgenic (24) effect, and no progestational or estrogenic activity. Anavar is noted for being quite mild as far as oral steroids are concerned, which is great for the promotion of strength and quality muscle tissue gains however lipids should be monitored as it will lower HDL significantly. Mg for mg it displays as much as five-six times the anabolic activity of testosterone in assays, with way less androgenicity. This drug is a favorite of dieting bodybuilders and competitive athletes in speed/anaerobic performance sports, where its tendency for LBM gain (without fat or water retention) fits well with the desired goals.






 
*Cytomel or T3* is used to increase metabolic rate. This increase means more nutrient uptake including increased protein synthesis. Since oxidation rate is increased, energy demands are also increased. When you are in a calorie deficit this will mean even more fat loss when using T3. However, T3 is catabolic so it must be used with anabolic steroids to preserve lean body mass while dieting. Start with 25mcg’s T3 daily and after one week increase the T3 to 50mcg’s daily. After one week you may increase the T3 dose once again to 75mcg’s daily if needed.

*Stimulants * are typically employed to further increase energy expenditure. Ephedrine and Caffeine are commonly used in this regard. Beta 2 agonists like Clenbuterol may also be used during a cut. All of these may act as an appetite suppressant as well. Personally I’m not a big fan of stimulants because they tend to make me jittery and agitated however I do use caffeine on a regular basis. Caffeine is inexpensive and works well for me. Clenbuterol has some science demonstrating that it’s slightly anabolic so if I was to advise on the use of any of these, Clen would be my preference for those who have no problems with these compounds.

*Final 6 weeks of prep*

 Before the final 6 weeks of prep I recommend cutting on 50-100mg of Anadrol daily and 1 gram of Testosterone weekly. During this phase almost any combination of steroids may be used but I prefer these two compounds as they provide significant power and energy while dieting. An aromatase inhibitor may be used to control excessive aromatase activity from the Testosterone and always keep Nolvadex on hand in case gynocomastia presents. T3 may be loaded during this first part of the cutting phase.

 The last 6 weeks of prep I recommend employing the Secret Weapon. Depending on the male users experience level you may inject between 0.5ml – 2 ml daily. However the preferred method is mixing your own ratios to suit your individual needs. I recommend daily injects during contest prep because that will yield the highest blood androgen levels. The Propionate esters from the Masteron and Testosterone possess a half life of about 48 hours however the decline is so significant by the 30th hour that waiting another 18 hours is counter productive. However, a gym rat doing a summer cut for the beach may opt for an every other day injection schedule. The following chart shows the pharmacokinetic characteristics of propionate.

 

*Secret Weapon Sample Cutting Cycle*

 Week 1-4~One gram Testosterone weekly/50mg Anadrol daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 5~One gram Testosterone weekly/50mg Anadrol daily/25mcg’s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 6~One gram Testosterone weekly/50mg Anadrol daily/50mcg’s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 7-10~50mg Test Prop, 50mg Mast Prop, 50mg Tren Ace daily/50 mcg’s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 11-12~25mg Test Prop, 50mg Mast Prop, 50mg Tren Ace  daily/50 mcg’s T3 daily/50mg Winstrol tabs daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 13~50mg Winstrol tabs daily/50mg Anavar tabs daily/50 mcg’s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed

The above cycle is just one example and may be modified to meet individual needs, however this basic cutting cycle has such powerful synergy that it will illicit amazing results if nutrition, training and recovery are dialed in.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 9, 2011)

Euro-Pharmacies is very high quality. Please take note of the color and clarity of the oil in the first photo. I recommend this product at this time.


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 9, 2011)

very nice! looks tasty


----------



## GH Consigliere (Sep 9, 2011)

A++++++ bro good money


----------



## jbzjacked (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice write up Heavy!! Always best from you..


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 9, 2011)

oh man.....


----------



## robbiek426 (Sep 9, 2011)

Fucking amazing write up heavy. Learning new things every day! Thanks!


----------



## hypno (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^ WTG once again Heavy!


----------



## VonEric (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice write up Heavy... About to make my own cutmix soon to recomp... Im thinking about adding 75mg of Z's Anavar for the last 6 weeks... whatta you think?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 9, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Nice write up Heavy... About to make my own cutmix soon to recomp... Im thinking about adding 75mg of Z's Anavar for the last 6 weeks... whatta you think?


Thanks,
 I think its fine but personally I like to do shorter runs with the orals and let the oils do most of the work.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Euro-Pharmacies is very high quality. Please take note of the color and clarity of the oil in the first photo. I recommend this product at this time.


 
Heavy - I'm not doubting the quality of Euro Pharmacies gear but am I wrong to think Tren Ace is supposed to somewhat of a darkish amber-like color in appearance?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 10, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Heavy - I'm not doubting the quality of Euro Pharmacies gear but am I wrong to think Tren Ace is supposed to somewhat of a darkish amber-like color in appearance?


Several factors may cause a darker color. The carrier oil may have been dark to begin with but many times when the Trenbolone hormone is  over heated for sterilization it causes the solution to turn a darker  color. This oxidation may contain some impurities. Looking at the EP  Tren there is no oxidation of hormone. If you have ever made Trenbolone from powder you will see it has zero color other than the carrier oil.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice write up


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 10, 2011)

Great write up dude!


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 10, 2011)

Good shit HI...

Is that last pic of the tren ace from his zline or is that EP as well...they both look different


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice write up bro


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 10, 2011)

looks like thats gunna be my next run 

thanks


----------



## Mooksman (Sep 10, 2011)

Boner


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Good shit HI...
> 
> Is that last pic of the tren ace from his zline or is that EP as well...they both look different


Two different lines of products brother. Just read the labels. LOL!


----------



## TwisT (Sep 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Several factors may cause a darker color. The carrier oil may have been dark to begin with but many times when the Trenbolone hormone is  over heated for sterilization it causes the solution to turn a darker  color. This oxidation may contain some impurities. Looking at the EP  Tren there is no oxidation of hormone. If you have ever made Trenbolone from powder you will see it has zero color other than the carrier oil.



Nice write up broski . But tren ace powder is (usually) yellow, tren e is yellow/orange, and hex is even darker.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Nice write up broski . But tren ace powder is (usually) yellow, tren e is yellow/orange, and hex is even darker.


Thanks!

I imagine you can find Tren powder in different colors but I'm just going off of the pure powders or implants I have seen.

99% Trenbolone acetate powder(10161-34-9) products, buy 99% Trenbolone acetate powder(10161-34-9) products from alibaba.com

My point was more that the EP Trenbolone Acetate shows no oxidation of the hormone though.


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 18, 2011)

Good shit Heavy I always enjoy your posts bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## J.thom (Nov 21, 2011)

nice right up, I'm doing a recomp next feb and am going to be running prop,tren ace, var. Hope it works out as well as it did for you.


----------



## swollen (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice heavy, love reading your write ups...

I might have a cycle to run before summer now, lol!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 21, 2011)

I like it brother!!



/V


----------



## PurePersian (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn bro I dont know if anyone has been watching heavys avi pic the last 2 months.. Now that is some cutting cycle synergy! wow bro looking like your comp prepped! lol. Nice job heavy. On the post and the avi!


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great read.  lots of new info to learn


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 21, 2011)

heavy you work some magic and have that cycle sent to me and ill be the mascot for this thread ok cool  lol.........


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice job.

I agree with the tren being a darker color. Even with straight GSO it's much different than test.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I agree with the tren being a darker color. Even with straight GSO it's much different than test.


Thank you,

Pure Trenbolone Acetate Powder is almost white in color. Maybe a bit off white/yellowish. Some heavier estered Trenbolone powders are rusty/darker color. Oxidation of the powders may cause a darker color in the final product.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Pure Trenbolone Acetate Powder is almost white in color. Maybe a bit off white/yellowish. Some heavier estered Trenbolone powders are rusty/darker color. Oxidation of the powders may cause a darker color in the final product.


 

The powder was off white but when mixed with BA,BB and GSO it turned a nice golden color. I didn't bake it either. 

What's your standard doseage on the prop/mast/tren? I planned on going 50mg prop 75mg Tren ace and 75mg Mast P everyday.


----------



## AmM (Nov 22, 2011)

Heavy, is there a reason you use test prop in this stack as opposed to test enanthate? Thanks man.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> The powder was off white but when mixed with BA,BB and GSO it turned a nice golden color. I didn't bake it either.
> 
> What's your standard doseage on the prop/mast/tren? I planned on going 50mg prop 75mg Tren ace and 75mg Mast P everyday.


Interesting, pure Trenbolone from cattle implants also rarely has a dark color unless oxidized. Not sure why all your Tren is dark as mine has always come out lighter.

My standard dosing is in the first post but I have ran many various ratio's. Your proposed ratio's look good.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *[FONT=&quot] Cutting Cycle Synergy[/FONT]* _by heavyiron_
> 
> For years bodybuilders have experimented with various compounds while in their cutting phases to find the ultimate AAS stack to assist in cutting body fat while preserving lean body mass. Almost any steroid may be used to cut with as long as nutrition, training and recovery are properly in place but as contest time approaches most bodybuilders want a hard, defined and dry look. This is a time when various low or non aromatizing anabolic steroids are employed.
> 
> ...


 

AND if your diet and cardio aren't spot on NONE of this is going to work.  Be smart and HIRE someone, not everyone knows how and when to make adjustments, which are necessary to keep progressing.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2011)

XYZ said:


> AND if your diet and cardio aren't spot on NONE of this is going to work.  Be smart and HIRE someone, not everyone knows how and when to make adjustments, which are necessary to keep progressing.


Great point!


----------



## XYZ (Nov 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Great point!


 

You already knew that, but just forgot, mist be all of the cardio you're doing.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2011)

XYZ said:


> You already knew that, but just forgot, mist be all of the cardio you're doing.


Hahaha, I started bulking now baby!


----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)

Learning. Thank you.


----------

